# How much to charge for grass livery?



## ponyforever (20 March 2013)

Hi

I am looking to rent my private field, the paddock is 3.5acres, quality grazing, 
good natural shelter, well fenced - but someone might want to use some electric to split it in half for their horses.

It is a secure field and the local hacking is good - really quiet lanes and access to some bridle paths, also a cheap to hire arena in 30mins hacking distance. I use the other paddock for my horses so there is company and two stables available for tacking up and emergencies. 

How much do you think I should expect to get per horse per a week? The field 
is South-East area.


----------



## freshy (20 March 2013)

omg i would give my right arm for that! bet you are no where nr me though.
i would happily pay somewhere in the region of 100 per month....but i am desperate lol!!


----------



## webble (20 March 2013)

It would be £15 a week per horse around here or about £100 a month for one person so maybe a bit more with you being down south


----------



## Faithkat (21 March 2013)

I had a grass livery last year and I charged her the bargain price of £50 a month.  I don't have any facilities apart from running water bu do have the New Forest at the end of a very quiet lane so brilliant hacking!


----------



## Newlands (22 March 2013)

I pay £15 per week per horse, total DIY when it comes to the horses but I can ask YO to check and vice versa.  Would be interested to know where in the SE you are as prices can still differ hugely between counties and if your near me?! I'm Surrey and know I pay a good price but there are no facilities and hacking isn't great.


----------



## BBH (22 March 2013)

Fields like this are very rare and don't come up often so don't sell yourself short.

I rented out 4 acres like this for £175 a month and had over 80 people enquire. Someone put a deposit down without even seeing it.

A couple of others offered over the asking price but I'd already let it out.

I should say I stipulated no more than 3 horses as I didn't want someone with zillions of them on the cheap to trash the land.


----------



## jodielee020 (16 April 2013)

Hi where abouts are you?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 April 2013)

Grass livery around here is £ 25 per week extra in winter with the hay


----------



## chaps89 (17 April 2013)

Can see this is old but nevermind. 
I pay £86 a calendar month for grass livery. I'd say there is about 7 acres of grazing land with my horse, the YO horse and another 2 belonging to another livery. It is DIY so we are supposed to pick our own poo's up/do a barrows worth of poos per horse per day & we hay as & when between ourselves. Water is included, fencing is well maintained (post & mains powered electric), grazing looked after, field shelter, tie-ing up area & storage shed. Hacking is good (apparently, don't know as mine is retired) and school a 2 minute hack away to hire. 
Last yard I was at was the same but livery was £130 per month plus hay which you had to buy from YO as she hayed for you so monthly bill was normally around £200, no jobs as she didn't poo pick but I believe she had the fields harrowed etc (wasn't there long enough to see if it happened) fencing was post & wire, storage area & field shelters. Reasonable hacking and menage to hire about a minute away.
I remember paying £11 a week in the midlands 6 years ago! That said my mum said there was an advert for grass livery in the feed shop local to her (midlands again) for £60 a month the other day so it doesn't seem to have gone up much up there!


----------

